

Encrypt the Web with the HTTPS Everywhere Firefox Extension - ukdm
http://www.eff.org/deeplinks/2010/06/encrypt-web-https-everywhere-firefox-extension

======
sjs382
Hoping for a chrome one, soon. :)

